# Have two job opportunities..but am worried on implication...



## cottage (Jan 21, 2013)

Hye all

I have a situation where i have two job opportunities now. 

The first one is one of the Adnoc's subsidiary. I went interview on mid february 2013 and has been informed through email that i am selected and they are proceeding with government processess. And they asked me to await for their call. No contract being signed yet...nothing black and white except email correspondences.

Now, i have received an invitation to attend f2f interview wf one national oil and gas services provider in abu dhabi this april. And i have not told their hr yet about the 1st one. 

My concern is, if the 2nd company decided to hire me, of course they will go through the same process as of company no 1. So what will be the implication on my side from the government approval's perspective (visa application, security clearance) If they found out there is double submission, would they reject as on whole? 

I dont want to be like double loss...in my case, off course i would go to the highest bidder...

Would appreciate any feedbacks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expathopefull (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi mate, I'm in the same situation.

I've accepted a job offer from one ADNOC company and am going for my medical and getting my qualifications attested etc. but now another ADNOC company has asked me to apply with them for the same position, just in a different part of Abu Dhabi. They have offered to fly me out for an interview too.

I'm thinking I might go to the interview and treat it as a free trip to Abu Dhabi to look for a place to live


----------



## cottage (Jan 21, 2013)

Expathopefull said:


> Hi mate, I'm in the same situation.
> 
> I've accepted a job offer from one ADNOC company and am going for my medical and getting my qualifications attested etc. but now another ADNOC company has asked me to apply with them for the same position, just in a different part of Abu Dhabi. They have offered to fly me out for an interview too.
> 
> I'm thinking I might go to the interview and treat it as a free trip to Abu Dhabi to look for a place to live


Would u going to tell the truth about the 1st one to the hr of 2nd company? I am concerned about the possible implication if they (government) find out there is double submission....

I dont want to loose all while i have one in hand already...


----------

